
Memory Management – Changes for the programmer over the years - ingve
https://uridiumauthor.blogspot.com/2018/06/memory-management.html
======
AstralStorm
The other way where managed memory is a problem is when it fails to deliver
the performance of the usual memory allocator, forces "stop the world" events
similar to mentioned defragmentation... And you're back to square one with the
added complexity of having to work around the memory allocator in place. Java
and its GC implementations come to mind.

